# Need some advice.....



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay this is a pic of my 60 gal tank and I really don't like the way it looks. I just wanted to see if anyone could give me some advice on how to make it look nicer....should I add something, move something, trim, take something out, etc? I would like to make it look like those nice amano tanks if possible...Any feedback is great.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

i think it looks great. maybe add some hardscape like driftwood etc.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

I actually have some driftwood behind the pennywort but it got covered and I have one rock in the left corner....


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

What part of the tank u dont like???

I think it looks beautiful!!


----------



## masroberts9 (Oct 14, 2008)

i say get some ground cover, toss in a good rock, pull a lot of your background (keep 1 or 2 types of background) have it change levels from front left to back right. glosso (or something) in the front center stretched around wood or rock to the back left, sword all the way back in the center, backgound plants in back right, midground type plant in front right corner, wood or rock in the very center. thats my idea. i wont be hurt if you dont use my suggestion. I have a 55 that i want to look very similar to what you have now.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

H82LOS3 said:


> What part of the tank u dont like???
> 
> I think it looks beautiful!!


I dont know I just dont feel it.....Thank you though :smile:


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

masroberts9 said:


> i say get some ground cover, toss in a good rock, pull a lot of your background (keep 1 or 2 types of background) have it change levels from front left to back right. glosso (or something) in the front center stretched around wood or rock to the back left, sword all the way back in the center, backgound plants in back right, midground type plant in front right corner, wood or rock in the very center. thats my idea. i wont be hurt if you dont use my suggestion. I have a 55 that i want to look very similar to what you have now.


Sounds good but what do you mean by keep 1 or 2 types of background? And If I put the Sword in the center wont that make it the focal point? It actually is all the way to the back but to the side. If I do add some glosso what should I do with the dwarf sag that I have? Should I get rid of it or try to incorporate it in? I dont even know if I have enough light to grow glosso thats why I went with the dwarf sag. I have 108 watts from a HO t-5 on a 60 gal, EI dosing, And excel for now.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

More color? Red plants maybe.

looks really healthy


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

It does look nice, but I agree with wkndracer, some reds would look great in there, as well as a little driftwood and rocks would look great!


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

I actually do have some red plants in there, is there anything I can do to make them redder?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I believe dosing Iron will help with reds.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

I do EI dosing so I will need to buy an additional iron fert?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ubref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0508157000000


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

I use Plantex CSM+B I thought that already had iron...is it not enough?


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

seems like you need a low point in the rear, maybe a spot with no plants. The Plants and tank are wonderful tho, but for depth maybe trim so that you have more high/low points. Or a valley to the left or right. Even if you just leave it i think its awesome.


----------



## foolish1 (Apr 11, 2007)

the scape looks great, but imho, a tank that size needs bigger fish. maybe angels or something?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Hardscape. 

I don't think you need "red" persay, but you need better distinction in the coloration of the greens. You have too many similar color greens that have contradicting leaf composition. Its distracting.

You are also lacking any scale or depth in the tank. The plants look excellent, don't get me wrong, but they are just well grown, not properly arranged (there may be even to many different species).

You should start with the "root" of the scape (non stem plants), slower growers and hardscape, keeping in mind a focal point in the tank. The focal point should establish the depth of the tank just off center typically. From there, build the stems into that idea. 

Just my own opinion. I am not artist, just my impression. Take with it what you will.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have to agree with a focal point. There's no focal point and little contrast.

I'd start off with some kind of focal point about 1/3 from either side of the tank. I tend to like driftwood, but each person has their own tastes. Look at pictures for what you like.

If you add something such as driftwood (that actually sticks up high enough to show), then the wood itself can create contrast against the green.

From there, it's a matter of planting the plants where you like them, keeping in mind to retain contrast. For example, I try to not put leafy plants together or feathery plants together, but to maintain a balance as much as possible. Otherwise, I think it looks lopsided with too much of a similar leaf shape on one side.

Also, try to add angles to the position of the plants. Rather than have them all in a straight line to the front of the glass, put some things in at an angle that points somewhat towards your centerpiece. Something like this:

//////•\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

That's not to say put everything at an angle, but to point them towards the centerpiece when you do plant at an angle.

Looking at your overall design so far, I think it would add a lot of contrast and character to put a large, chunky piece of driftwood in the mid area where the center of the driftwood is about 1/3 from the left of the tank. Then move that plant that's dead center of the tank to the center of the driftwood (not precise, but in the general area). Having things too centered can sometimes look too staged while just off-center can give a more natural feel.

Add some darker green plants to the whole show, and you will have a really nice, calm, natural looking tank with a monochromatic design of varied greens with the large driftwood as the centerpiece and contrast.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, and add a black background to hide the distraction of the room in the background and to also highlight the plants more. You'd be surprised at how the color of the plants will suddenly pop out by simply adding a black background.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

foolish1 said:


> the scape looks great, but imho, a tank that size needs bigger fish. maybe angels or something?


I did have 6 angels but they were sick so I had to move them to a hospital tank...I have lost all but one big and I bought two more smaller ones...


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Complexity said:


> Oh, and add a black background to hide the distraction of the room in the background and to also highlight the plants more. You'd be surprised at how the color of the plants will suddenly pop out by simply adding a black background.


The back and sides of the tank are actually painted black.......


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

IMO you have too many large plants. I love very small leaves and it is easier to make it look larger. Another thing that helps is juat the quality of the photos... I AM MOST DEFINITELY *NOT* the one to ask, but the clearer and crisper, the better. 

It looks good, but lacks a focal point and it is too haphazard--no real theme or flow...

I hope this helps...


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

As far as the contrast of the plants what other colors could I get I have light and dark green and some pinkish colored ones....I have been trying to find a nice piece of driftwood but no luck...So a nice chunky piece of wood would look better than a branchy one right?

And to make them angle I would just need to trim them right? But some to the plant cant really be trimmed like that...like the amazon or the willow hygro I think...


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> IMO you have too many large plants. I love very small leaves and it is easier to make it look larger. Another thing that helps is juat the quality of the photos... I AM MOST DEFINITELY *NOT* the one to ask, but the clearer and crisper, the better.
> 
> It looks good, but lacks a focal point and it is too haphazard--no real theme or flow...
> 
> I hope this helps...



Yeah I tried to make it as clear as possible I have never taken a pic of my aquarium that was my first it was harder than I thought....So you think I should get rid of the bigger leaved plants? I was actually thinking of getting rid of the amazon it kind of looks out of place but I dont know...


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

The choice of lighting bulbs can also play a part im told in washing out the varying colors of green. I read a thread (sorry dont remember which one) discussing the use of different bulb types to keep this from happening. 

Awesome posts by gmccreedy & complexity BTW. Good info.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, then I must be seeing the room's reflection on the front glass. Watch the reflections when you take the pictures because sometimes if you angle the camera just slightly one way or the other, you can get rid of the reflections. I also find it best to turn off lights in the room when taking pictures.

I see a really big, chunky, gnarly piece of driftwood in that tank. It would be just under 1/2 as wide as the tank itself and an uneven top somewhere between 6"-9" tall (or possibly taller). It has holes and lots of character. I'd then put it so that the center of the driftwood is equal to 1/3 of the front of the tank from the left side. Angle the driftwood so that the left side (as you're looking at the tank) is closer to the front than the right side so it sits at an angle. Now you can put plants behind and in front of it, using the driftwood as a middle layer.

As far as planting at an angle, I literally mean make the row of stems pointed at an angle to the front instead of always being dead straight.

So some plants are planted in a row that's parallel to the front glass while other plants (mid ground and fore ground mostly) are planted at an angle. This helps to focus the eye towards the centerpiece (wood).

If I can find something to demonstrate what I mean, I'll post it since a picture would be much better than words alone.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes please post a pic if would help alot


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, you'll have to use a lot of imagination as this is just a cut and paste mockup. I don't even suggest the plants I put and where I put them. I just added what I could find that was easy to work with. I wanted to give some idea of the concept itself. I also reduced both pictures so you can better see what I changed.

















Basically, I put a large piece of driftwood in it. The idea is to have a very chunky, rustic piece. It would be better if it wasn't as straight as the one in the mock up pic, but I used what I could easily find.

I then added 3 new plants. The main thing is the focal center plant. I used a large anubias in the mockup. It needs to be different from all the other plants in leaf shape, size and color in order for it to stand out. That's why it draws your eye towards it, making it a focal point.

I added a smaller anubias in the spot between the side of the log and the glass. A crypt would work, too.

I added some vals in the picture, but it doesn't matter what you use. What I was trying to do was add something with vertical growth to balance the plant in the far back left corner.

I also added a tinge of red to your plants in the back. If you can manage to get just a slight hue of red in them, that would add to the overall contrast. It can't be so bright that it steals the show from the centerpiece, but just enough to reinforce the focal point and create greater contrast with the large anubias.

I moved the small plant you have in the front center over to the right a little.

I am NOT a scape artist by any means! I just got the feeling of this idea when I saw your tank. I don't know why.

The main thing that this does, I think, is to give it some hardscape to "ground" the scape and added plants with greater contrast in leaf size, shape and color from what you already have. It just adds more interest. I left everything else alone. You can add a small foreground plant in the open areas if you want.

So that's what was in my head. I hope it can give you some new ideas that you can try for your tank!


----------



## reddragon1977 (May 30, 2007)

i think you bragging  joke aside alittle hardscape wouldnt hunt and create levels in the substrate to confuse focal points. you definetly have the plants down and im jealous so if i could have you tank i would be happpy


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Complexity said:


> I just added what I could find that was easy to work with. I wanted to give some idea of the concept itself. I also reduced both pictures so you can better see what I changed.


How did you do this?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Hilde said:


> How did you do this?


Photoshop. :smile:

I just looked through google images for pictures of what I wanted with solid backgrounds. Then I'd copy the pic and remove the background. Now I have the object (wood or plants) by themselves so I can put them on top of the pic of his tank. I just have to resize them to match his picture's size.

To get his plants in front of the wood, I just copied them from his pic and pasted them back on top where I wanted them. 

Oh, and to add a hint of pink, I copied that part of his picture, changed the color of the plants, and then overlaid that over his pic.

So it's all done by cutting and pasting and layering. I'm not very good at visualizing design in my head so I figured out how to use tools that help me. I've done this with everything for years, such as different designs of drapes in rooms in my house, different colored furniture in my living room, designing the shape of a new flowerbed in my yard. It's never perfectly natural so you can tell it's a cut/paste job, but it gives me enough of a visual to be very helpful to see what things would look like with different changes.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Complexity said:


> Photoshop. :smile:
> 
> I just looked through google images for pictures of what I wanted with solid backgrounds. Then I'd copy the pic and remove the background. Now I have the object (wood or plants) by themselves so I can put them on top of the pic of his tank. I just have to resize them to match his picture's size.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is awesome. Very crafty Complexity....!!!! Great Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Now on to my tank.....lol jk


----------



## Jhonty (Mar 6, 2008)

This looks good ...... 
May be u can move the front center plants to the sides or front corners and later cover all the open space with carpet grass....


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Complexity said:


> !


I think I shall do something like this. I have Hygro sunset and Wisteria together on the right of my tank. Finally I see an example as to what to do with these 2 plants.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

I moved some of my plants to see if I could create a focal point with just empty space I will post a pic later so you guys can tell me what you think.....


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Complexity said:


>



I think is good except the two big plants in the front


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay here is the New Scape










And the old one:










Let me know that you think...Did I do good or did I completely screw it up?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I like the new version over the old. As others have said, some hardscape would be great to add.

Certainly nothing wrong with it as is though


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Seiryoku said:


> I like the new version over the old. As others have said, some hardscape would be great to add.
> 
> Certainly nothing wrong with is as is though


Thanks....I want to add some nice driftwood but have not found any.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

JL15219 said:


> I actually do have some red plants in there, is there anything I can do to make them redder?


Low NO3. I started using Tropica instead of CSM&B, I like it better for the reds.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have started doing that but how long does it take....I have been dosing half the recommended dose of nitrate


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks good! Great job and yes the new one is better!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

This info is what I was told, I started doing it, and it has worked for me. I guess I saw a noticeable difference after a month or so.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Superedwin said:


> Looks good! Great job and yes the new one is better!


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> This info is what I was told, I started doing it, and it has worked for me. I guess I saw a noticeable difference after a month or so.


Oh okay I have only been doing it for a week or so


----------

